# Level 5 parts fit tapetech bazooka?



## Tonythetiger (12 mo ago)

I cant find a cutter chain for my tapetech bazooka in Canada. Just wondering if a cutter chain assembly for a level 5 would be compatible? Thanks


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

Tonythetiger said:


> I cant find a cutter chain for my tapetech bazooka in Canada. Just wondering if a cutter chain assembly for a level 5 would be compatible? Thanks


Call level5 , or a repair place


----------

